# Photoshop a pic for me



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

My buddy just shot his first deer and he's been bragging about it for a week. Photoshop the hell out of this pic so I can send it back to him









View attachment 80956


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Is that a 13 pointer? Holy sh*t, he has every reason to brag for a week, maybe longer...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Is that a 13 pointer? Holy sh*t, he has every reason to brag for a week, maybe longer...


He shot it with a bow too







He said it was a 16 pointer. I don't see 16 though.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Is that a 13 pointer? Holy sh*t, he has every reason to brag for a week, maybe longer...


He shot it with a bow too








He said it was a 16 pointer. I don't see 16 though.
[/quote]

Dude, believe me, that is an awesome deer - people go their whole lives without even seeing a deer like that, let alone shooting one with a bow. Tell him







from me


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Is that a 13 pointer? Holy sh*t, he has every reason to brag for a week, maybe longer...


He shot it with a bow too







He said it was a 16 pointer. I don't see 16 though.
[/quote]

Dude, believe me, that is an awesome deer - people go their whole lives without even seeing a deer like that, let alone shooting one with a bow. Tell him







from me
[/quote]








I know. I still want you guys to photoshop the pic though so I can can send it back. hehe


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't really think it needs photoshopping, he allready looks like a lame little bitch


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> I don't really think it needs photoshopping, he allready looks like a lame little bitch


STFU newbie. If you don't like the thread then don't post in it lamer.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i dont like hunting but like holding a gun. Ppl shouldnt kill deer. Please dont find this offensize hunting really isnt a candian thing. Ill photoshop it for u what do u want me to do wiht it?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Azeral said:


> STFU newbie. If you don't like the thread then don't post in it lamer.










i'm so offended...









Should you really be posting a thread about photoshopping his pic to take the piss out of him if you don't want people to take the piss out of him?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

rocker said:


> i dont like hunting but like holding a gun. Ppl shouldnt kill deer. Please dont find this offensize hunting really isnt a candian thing. Ill photoshop it for u what do u want me to do wiht it?


Do something funny to it. I don't hunt either.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Azeral said:


> i dont like hunting but like holding a gun. Ppl shouldnt kill deer. Please dont find this offensize hunting really isnt a candian thing. Ill photoshop it for u what do u want me to do wiht it?


Do something funny to it. I don't hunt either.
[/quote]
Alright ill try to gte it done for u by he end of today.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> STFU newbie. If you don't like the thread then don't post in it lamer.










i'm so offended...









Should you really be posting a thread about photoshopping his pic to take the piss out of him if you don't want people to take the piss out of him?








[/quote]

My intent is not to humiliate him. Just make a funny addition to his pic.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

rocker said:


> i dont like hunting but like holding a gun. Ppl shouldnt kill deer. Please dont find this offensize hunting really isnt a candian thing. Ill photoshop it for u what do u want me to do wiht it?


why the f*ck should ppl not kill deer? it controls the deer population
and please dont say hunting is not a canadian thing, i was under the impresion that there is some really good hunting up in the noethwest territories. im sure their are a fair amount of ppl that hunt in canada

ill see what i can do wioth the pic


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

its no photo shop but it the best i could do with paint in 5 minutes


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> i dont like hunting but like holding a gun. Ppl shouldnt kill deer. Please dont find this offensize hunting really isnt a candian thing. Ill photoshop it for u what do u want me to do wiht it?


why the f*ck should ppl not kill deer? it controls the deer population
and please dont say hunting is not a canadian thing, i was under the impresion that there is some really good hunting up in the noethwest territories. im sure their are a fair amount of ppl that hunt in canada

ill see what i can do wioth the pic
[/quote]
plz calm down u stupid c*nt. I was explaining what i feel, obviously your some ignorant 12 yea old that thinks he knows eveyrhting. Plz fuk off









And yes, hunting is not a candian thing, we dont take our 6 year old sons out to hunt for deer. Some candians hunt but most candians dont. Its an american thing. And what would we hunt for in Canada anyways , beavers?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

> And yes, hunting is not a candian thing, we ont take our 6 year old sons out to hunt for deer. Some candians dont hunt but most candians dont. Its an american thing. And what owul dhe hunt for in Canada anyways , beavers?


What the hell are you talking about?
At no point in your rambling, incoherent post did you come anywhere close to what could be considered a rational thought.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> > And yes, hunting is not a candian thing, we ont take our 6 year old sons out to hunt for deer. Some candians dont hunt but most candians dont. Its an american thing. And what owul dhe hunt for in Canada anyways , beavers?
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> At no point in your rambling, incoherent post did you come anywhere close to what could be considered a rational thought.


hunting is a native thing my ancestors used to do to survive .. its not american/canadian bs it part of everyones history..


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> > And yes, hunting is not a candian thing, we ont take our 6 year old sons out to hunt for deer. Some candians dont hunt but most candians dont. Its an american thing. And what owul dhe hunt for in Canada anyways , beavers?
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> At no point in your rambling, incoherent post did you come anywhere close to what could be considered a rational thought.


OOO wow big words oyur really smart ther








Plz this is what i think and i think im right hunting is an american thing. Harvesting maple syrup is a canadian thing. In american shows they go hunting in some episodes, in candian shows (which are very bad) have no hunting in it Im not tyring to offend anyone im just simply saying that candaians dont hunt as much as amercicans. So plz fuk off.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

rocker said:


> > And yes, hunting is not a candian thing, we ont take our 6 year old sons out to hunt for deer. Some candians dont hunt but most candians dont. Its an american thing. And what owul dhe hunt for in Canada anyways , beavers?
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> At no point in your rambling, incoherent post did you come anywhere close to what could be considered a rational thought.


OOO wow big words oyur really smart ther








Plz this is what i think and i think im right hunting is an american thing. Harvesting maple syrup is a canadian thing. In american shows they go hunting in some episodes, in candian shows (which are very bad) have no hunting in it Im not tyring to offend anyone im just simply saying that candaians dont hunt as much as amercicans. So plz fuk off.
[/quote]

harvesting syrup from trees is a vermont thing..


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> > And yes, hunting is not a candian thing, we ont take our 6 year old sons out to hunt for deer. Some candians dont hunt but most candians dont. Its an american thing. And what owul dhe hunt for in Canada anyways , beavers?
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> At no point in your rambling, incoherent post did you come anywhere close to what could be considered a rational thought.


billy madison...nice one.

and yea hunting


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

rocker said:


> i dont like hunting but like holding a gun. Ppl shouldnt kill deer. Please dont find this offensize hunting really isnt a candian thing. Ill photoshop it for u what do u want me to do wiht it?


why the f*ck should ppl not kill deer? it controls the deer population
and please dont say hunting is not a canadian thing, i was under the impresion that there is some really good hunting up in the noethwest territories. im sure their are a fair amount of ppl that hunt in canada

ill see what i can do wioth the pic
[/quote]
plz calm down u stupid c*nt. I was explaining what i feel, obviously your some ignorant 12 yea old that thinks he knows eveyrhting. Plz fuk off









And yes, hunting is not a candian thing, we dont take our 6 year old sons out to hunt for deer. Some candians hunt but most candians dont. Its an american thing. And what would we hunt for in Canada anyways , beavers?
[/quote]
shat the fuk up you little bitch wow your a whole year older then him big deal. hunting the best. i dont hunt for sport i hunt for meat. you bitch ass just sit there behind us while we fight all the wars and keep you safe. im just fukin wit yah rocker but i still think that hinting is a natural thing i dont like sport hunters or anything but i hunt and my whole family hunts


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Holy sh*t, can't help with the photoshopping, but nice buck!

EDIT: Oh and rocker, people shouldn't hunt deer? You have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> i dont like hunting but like holding a gun. Ppl shouldnt kill deer. Please dont find this offensize hunting really isnt a candian thing. Ill photoshop it for u what do u want me to do wiht it?


why the f*ck should ppl not kill deer? it controls the deer population
and please dont say hunting is not a canadian thing, i was under the impresion that there is some really good hunting up in the noethwest territories. im sure their are a fair amount of ppl that hunt in canada

ill see what i can do wioth the pic
[/quote]
plz calm down u stupid c*nt. I was explaining what i feel, obviously your some ignorant 12 yea old that thinks he knows eveyrhting. Plz fuk off









And yes, hunting is not a candian thing, we dont take our 6 year old sons out to hunt for deer. Some candians hunt but most candians dont. Its an american thing. And what would we hunt for in Canada anyways , beavers?
[/quote]
shat the fuk up you little bitch wow your a whole year older then him big deal. hunting the best. i dont hunt for sport i hunt for meat. you bitch ass just sit there behind us while we fight all the wars and keep you safe. im just fukin wit yah rocker but i still think that hinting is a natural thing i dont like sport hunters or anything but i hunt and my whole family hunts
[/quote]
lol hes not really 12 i was guessing but fomr the looks of it i may be right.

Fuk u quick u aint getting what u wanted from me anymore :rasp:

jk ill give it to tonight, if my other stupid computer actually turns on.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

rocker said:


> i dont like hunting but like holding a gun. Ppl shouldnt kill deer. Please dont find this offensize hunting really isnt a candian thing. Ill photoshop it for u what do u want me to do wiht it?


why the f*ck should ppl not kill deer? it controls the deer population
and please dont say hunting is not a canadian thing, i was under the impresion that there is some really good hunting up in the noethwest territories. im sure their are a fair amount of ppl that hunt in canada

ill see what i can do wioth the pic
[/quote]
plz calm down u stupid c*nt. I was explaining what i feel, obviously your some ignorant 12 yea old that thinks he knows eveyrhting. Plz fuk off









And yes, hunting is not a candian thing, we dont take our 6 year old sons out to hunt for deer. Some candians hunt but most candians dont. Its an american thing. And what would we hunt for in Canada anyways , beavers?
[/quote]

hunting is not just an american thing, but whatever, calm ur ass...deer hunting controls the populations, that's why they have limits and regulations each season as to how many and what size can be shot...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

lol rocker, I doubt your photoshop credibility.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> lol rocker, I doubt your photoshop credibility.


i can photoshop ive been doing it for 2 days :rasp:

i can do a decent job.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> lol rocker, I doubt your photoshop credibility.


sry to tell you i didnt think he could neither but i got to back him up on this one he is pretty good


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> its no photo shop but it the best i could do with paint in 5 minutes


LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone who puts down hunting doesn't have the first clue about conservation. If not for the fees we pay for hunting licenses, and the taxes on hunting equipment, there would be NO wildlife or natural forests, wetlands, etc. left to speak of.

Hunters are the first and strongest defenders of wildlife and wilderness areas. Learn a thing or two before you write about things you have no clue about.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Azeral said:


> its no photo shop but it the best i could do with paint in 5 minutes


LOL!!!!!!!!








[/quote]

im thinking about putting a pacifier in his mouth and a lil babies hat thingy, your buddy looks like a chubby baby with five o'clock shadow..

like this kind of look


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Anyone who puts down hunting doesn't have the first clue about conservation. If not for the fees we pay for hunting licenses, and the taxes on hunting equipment, there would be NO wildlife or natural forests, wetlands, etc. left to speak of.
> 
> Hunters are the first and strongest defenders of wildlife and wilderness areas. Learn a thing or two before you write about things you have no clue about.


i thought green peace was :rasp:

jk man im not tyring to start anything


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> lol rocker, I doubt your photoshop credibility.


sry to tell you i didnt think he could neither but i got to back him up on this one he is pretty good
[/quote]

Rocker has posted no pictures...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How about you guys stay on topic instead of caving each other's skulls in?








Feel free to beat each senseless through e-mail, telephone in real life or in whatever way you guys prefer, but keep that crap off PFury, please...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

im so good on photoshop i can make blondes look ugly.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> lol rocker, I doubt your photoshop credibility.


sry to tell you i didnt think he could neither but i got to back him up on this one he is pretty good
[/quote]

Rocker has posted no pictures...
[/quote]
yeah he did he did somthing for this site give him the link rocker you made 20 thousand post but only one worked lol remember


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

rocker said:


> OOO wow big words oyur really smart ther
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you try using more than 2% of your brain? You're basing your extensive knowledge of hunting in our countries off of TV shows??

And you might want to re-take 6th grade English class so you can learn how to write a sentence. Your posts are almost unreadable.

You're right Judazzz, this crap is way off topic. I'm done in this thread.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> OOO wow big words oyur really smart ther
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you try using more than 2% of your brain? You're basing your extensive knowledge of hunting in our countries off of TV shows??

And you might want to re-take 6th grade English class so you can learn how to write a sentence. Your posts are almost unreadable.
[/quote]
wow u should go back to grade 6 and learn what an anology is, plz so once u learn u may come back into this thread


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> lol rocker, I doubt your photoshop credibility.


sry to tell you i didnt think he could neither but i got to back him up on this one he is pretty good
[/quote]

Rocker has posted no pictures...
[/quote]
yeah he did he did somthing for this site give him the link rocker you made 20 thousand post but only one worked lol remember
[/quote]

He's been doing it for 2 days and made something?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> lol rocker, I doubt your photoshop credibility.


sry to tell you i didnt think he could neither but i got to back him up on this one he is pretty good
[/quote]

Rocker has posted no pictures...
[/quote]
yeah he did he did somthing for this site give him the link rocker you made 20 thousand post but only one worked lol remember
[/quote]

He's been doing it for 2 days and made something?
[/quote]
i was joking i didnt really do 2 days. Ive bene doing it for a while now.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i suck balls at photoshop...

but i had to do this.
View attachment 80962


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Puff said:


> i suck balls at photoshop...
> 
> but i had to do this.
> View attachment 80962


LMAO LMAO LMAO AHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

rocker said:


> im so good on photoshop i can make blondes look ugly.


???? as if there arent any ugly blondes?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

rocker said:


> i suck balls at photoshop...
> 
> but i had to do this.
> View attachment 80962


LMAO LMAO LMAO AHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
[/quote]

That's great


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

heres mie, i didnt use photoshop caus emy stupid 233mgh computer isnt starting.
View attachment 80963


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

rocker said:


> heres mie, i didnt use photoshop caus emy stupid 233mgh computer isnt starting.
> View attachment 80963


lol HAHAHA

LOL


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> heres mie, i didnt use photoshop caus emy stupid 233mgh computer isnt starting.
> View attachment 80963


lol HAHAHA

LOL
[/quote]

























































Laughing at the seinfield one.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

once again this is paint so kinda crappy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

HUting Is the Poo!!

Nice Deer man.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> heres mie, i didnt use photoshop caus emy stupid 233mgh computer isnt starting.
> View attachment 80963


lol HAHAHA

LOL
[/quote]

Best pic so far. Someone should photshop another dear behind it with Sandlers face.

Supposed to be the Seinfeld pic (EDIT)


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

these 2 are pretty funny

hold up not working


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Feel free to beat each senseless through e-mail, telephone in *real life*


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

the HITLER ONE LOL


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

wow rocker u r a retarded post whore

gave it my best


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> wow rocker u r a retarded post whore
> 
> gave it my best


wow ur funny ahahahahahahahha

o retard post whore. I guess that the best an ignorant garde 6 year old can do, nic try though


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

rocker said:


> o retard post whore. I guess that the best an ignorant garde 6 year old can do, nic try though


An ignorant garde 6 year old...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> o retard post whore. I guess that the best an ignorant garde 6 year old can do, nic try though


An ignorant garde 6 year old...








[/quote]
now thats funny









watch out G23 he might just make another litle picture that has that son of lucifer guy on it. OOOOO im so scared.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Good humor in them...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

cmon guys lets leave little mammas boy alone. It did take a while for him to make that pointless pic.
are u okay littke hohan bros? yes u are. yes u are. awwhe had his first boner at the age of 42 or somehting







Thats mammas little boy.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

rocker said:


> awwhe had his first boner at the age of 42 or somehting


Well, that's actually impossible since he's 15... unless he doesn't have a boner until 42, then it's true.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

photshop this one lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> photshop this one lol


done


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Well that's some leet sh*t right there...


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a nice Bull Elk!!!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

who ses nobody hunts in canada....are you people retarded!!!!....we have more forest then you do south of the border....or maybe you've never picked up a book in your lifetime yet sorry

i've hunted moose, elk, deer, and grouse...i got moose sausage in my fridge right now


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

mylesc99 said:


> That's a nice Bull Elk!!!


this is elk










the other pic is Red Deer


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

rocker said:


> awwhe had his first boner at the age of 42 or somehting


Well, that's actually impossible since he's 15... unless he doesn't have a boner until 42, then it's true.
[/quote]
aaahhh 15 that explains his bad taste in humour.
And kohan bros are u retarded cause your posts are somewhat disturbing for a 15 year old. If u are then i am srrty for all the wrong comments caus ei know its wrong to make fun of retarded ppl. So forgove if u are retarded.

[/quote]

how r my posts disturbing for a 15 year old. ur the one who says "no one hunts in canada cause thats an american thing"


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

Canadians dont hunt? WTF you talking about Kohan?


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry about that, we don't have red deer in Arizona. It looked like an elk to me for that size of a kill.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

danny boy, i was quoting rocker



rocker said:


> i dont like hunting but like holding a gun. Ppl shouldnt kill deer. Please dont find this offensize hunting really isnt a candian thing. Ill photoshop it for u what do u want me to do wiht it?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

"Huntings not a Canadian thing"...

Excuse me but do you really live in Canada? Or have you just never left your house?

Please don't ever stereotype me and the rest of Canada by saying stupid sh*t that isn't true


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

What state or city was that elk killed at?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> photshop this one lol


am i crazy? or is that the biggest f*cking deer you've ever seen?

and also, whoever said hunting "isnt a canadian thing" must be from freaking Ottawa or some lamo town like that.

canada is a HUGE hunting country. a lot of folks hunt, but in the city that isnt AS true. but there are still ppl in the big cities that like to hunt. but outside the major cities, there is an abundance of primo huning grounds. im not a hunter, nor ever intend to BE one. but we have the most beautiful and plentiful nature in the world.

ive spent a total of probably 2 or 3 months in the boonies in Kenya, Botswana, and South Africa, and ive also spent lots of time in asia, lived in australia, and been up the amazon.

beauty wise, the amazon and the northwest of canada are by far the most beautiful, and both have some crazy ass animals.

there arent many cities where you could wake up, see a group of bears in your back yard, look up and see numerous bald eagles, and all the other creatures around here. moose, elk, deer...everything.

we have bears and deer in our back yard...and i live on a god damned cliff!!!lol

hunting is everybody's 'thing' around the world. how the hell else would we be able to have eaten meet when we first inhabited this continent?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

How does this turn from a simple photoshop request to flaming some guy over hunting in Canada?? Comon guys this place is turning into sh*t now.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

rocker said:


> aaahhh 15 that explains his bad taste in humour.
> And kohan bros are u retarded cause your posts are somewhat disturbing for a 15 year old. If u are then i am srrty for all the wrong comments caus ei know its wrong to make fun of retarded ppl. So forgove if u are retarded.


Who's the retard again? Please, your sentence is barely legible. Atleast bother looking where you type when you post instead of mashing the keyboard hoping for a good response.

Aren't you like 14 or 15 as well?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Kohan Bros. said:


> wow rocker u r a retarded post whore
> 
> gave it my best


Not to shabby


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i think this is the most derailed thread ever


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah, sorry for the delrailing. I'll make an attempt to photoshop the picture tomorrow.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i think this is the most derailed thread ever


Ya think LOL!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

couple more...
View attachment 81171


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

6fish_pimp6? or something like that? I take it you're using paint.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> 6fish_pimp6? or something like that? I take it you're using paint.










ya my stupid other comp wont even start

View attachment 81173


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Do that one in jpg, please =/

bmp's are annoying.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

does it work


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Do that one in jpg, please =/
> 
> bmp's are annoying.


yeah they are


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Do that one in jpg, please =/
> 
> bmp's are annoying.


srry cant it wont do it


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Then how did you save the others in jpg's?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Then how did you save the others in jpg's?


i honestly click save and hope its jpg.

cant u still see it though?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

No offense, but how did you learn photoshop if you don't know how to save a jpg?

There's no way that it randomly decides between .jpg and .bmp

Sorry, but it just seems weird.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

in my photoshop it always tries to save the file as a .bmp, but i usually catch it and switch the file type.

when it says "save as" and it pulls of the screen where you can type in the name you want for the file...

underneath that line, there is another that says "Save as type" or something like that.

if you bring up that list, it will list all the different ways you can save it...jpeg being one of them.


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

here is the jpg version


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

hunting isnt right from my point of view unless its for food


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Gentlemen, that was some very amusing reading... I especially liked:



> I'm sorry I ever doubted your credibility and photoshop skills. Nice originality... I see you've decided to go more to the left with this hitlerstash, interesting move.










Tks for the laughs!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> Gentlemen, that was some very amusing reading... I especially liked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally someone notices!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i think this is the most derailed thread ever


i went through this thread a saw about three pics, derailed


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

rocker said:


> i honestly click save and hope its jpg.


Click here please.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> i honestly click save and hope its jpg.


Click here please.
[/quote]

NO


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I wasn't talking to you... Halt die schnauze.

It's special, and for rocker only.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> I wasn't talking to you... Halt die schnauze.


das Frauenzimmer


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> I wasn't talking to you... Halt die schnauze.


das Frauenzimmer








[/quote]

Holy sh*t, talk about freaky...I copied and pasted your avatar into an e-mail, and made it bigger, and it was taking so mu memory that my comp was freezing...tried cntl alt dlt but the clip wouldn't go away...I think I'm gonna die in 7 days now!!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

sublime1184 said:


> here is the jpg version


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

LOllol I liked the bush and bin laden one LOL, cmon guys bust out the photoshop skillz lets see some funni pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, enough is enough...









Thank you all very much for f*cking up this topic, gentlemen - you can be mighty proud of yourselves


----------

